# D.C. Zoo or cape may zoo



## bobandcar (Jan 21, 2017)

If we get snow is anyone up for a zoo visit?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Jan 21, 2017)

National (DC) zoo for me, but I don't think we are expecting snow any time soon.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm near the National Zoo.  As snowbear mentioned, we aren't getting any snow soon that I am aware of.  I haven't been there in a few years, probably should make a point of going sometime.

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## bobandcar (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm assuming we will get snow at some point this winter although looks like thru mid February is to warm.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Kroneberger0408 (May 8, 2017)

Therese a cool zoo in southern M I think thats has a safari ride we should try! That be a cool ass thing to try! 

Hours and Admission | Wildlife Safari Ride | Zoo & Safari Package | Maryland | Catoctin Wildlife Preserve & Zoo


----------

